# In retrospect, the best decision I ever made!



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

This is my story.

A man can only take so much being used, abused, manipulated, yelled at, spit on, taken advantage of, verbally assaulted, physically assaulted, scratched, bit, choked, knife pulled on, lied to, and finally cheated on. The only problem is, the man takes it for so long he becomes numb to it and thinks he somehow deserved it, so he hides it behind a fake smile. 

Violence against men is a very real thing, and its becoming more and more commonplace every day.


----------



## zappy (Jun 7, 2013)

All this happened to you my friend?

"used, abused, manipulated, yelled at, spit on, taken advantage of, verbally assaulted, physically assaulted, scratched, bit, choked, knife pulled on, lied to, and finally cheated on."


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

Over the course of 13 years...yes.


----------



## zappy (Jun 7, 2013)

Why was she treating you like that?

Any more details would you want to share?

13 years is a long time, do you have kids with her?


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

We do have children, ages 12 and 3.


----------



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

Domestic Violence happens to both sexes, all races. I'm proud of you for standing up for yourself (and your kids) and getting away. It takes a TON of courage to get out. Once you do though, life is so much better. Know that you are doing the right thing....especially for your kids. Good luck.


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

ImperfectMomma said:


> Domestic Violence happens to both sexes, all races. I'm proud of you for standing up for yourself (and your kids) and getting away. It takes a TON of courage to get out. Once you do though, life is so much better. Know that you are doing the right thing....especially for your kids. Good luck.


I feel vindicated now that I'm out about it.


----------



## zappy (Jun 7, 2013)

Did you ever raise your hands on her?

Or

Was she the only one resorting to physical abuse?


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

zappy said:


> Did you ever raise your hands on her?
> 
> Or
> 
> Was she the only one resorting to physical abuse?


I've raised my hands but never hit her.


----------



## zappy (Jun 7, 2013)

It is so unusual to see a woman raising her hands every now and then to her husband knowing he can always reciprocate with fierce force and yet she didn't budge.

Also - are you sure she cheated on you, that too after having two kids?


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

My story is on coping with infidelity, in case you were wondering.


----------



## zappy (Jun 7, 2013)

I will check it out......

But remember....you get life only once so better be with someone whose love for you is unconditional and vice versa.


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

Its difficult to explain...its all I knew my adult life. I didn't think I was capable of doing any better. It all has to do with self-esteem and thinking you're no good for anyone else, so you settle for what you're familiar with.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations! Welcome to a new and wonderful life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

mablenc said:


> Congratulations! Welcome to a new and wonderful life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not there yet...but getting there for sure. I got asked out Saturday, and I never felt so good in so long.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

It's like Billy Crystal said in "City Slickers".

You screwed up picking her for your wife.

Now you get a "do-over".


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

zappy said:


> It is so unusual to see a woman raising her hands every now and then to her husband knowing he can always reciprocate with fierce force and yet she didn't budge.
> 
> Also - are you sure she cheated on you, that too after having two kids?


Actually I think it's not unusual. Women do that all the time and everywhere. The difference is they can get away with it most of the time.


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

I could've called the cops several times, but I know the game. Best case scenario is she makes up a story and we both get arrested.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Getting ASKED OUT!

Niiiice.

can you fvck without screwing up the D?

Poon is superglue for your shattered ego.


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Getting ASKED OUT!
> 
> Niiiice.
> 
> ...


That was a huge ego booster, just the fact that someone was interested. Based on that, the poon will be waiting on me. Who's poon is a different story.

Actually two girls asked me out on the same day.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

So. Can you? See your other thread as you left a ton of holes.


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> So. Can you? See your other thread as you left a ton of holes.


I'm not interested in that right now, but knowing I can still helps. I have a lot of healing and soul-searching to even think about that now.


----------



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

Actually Domestic Violence is very common with women as the aggressors. Nothing these days is one sided, everyone is capable of everything, good or bad.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Suspecting said:


> Actually I think it's not unusual. Women do that all the time and everywhere. The difference is they can get away with it most of the time.


My AxW used to throw things at me all the time, earlier in our marriage. Remote controls, shoes were the norm. But on occasion, if a plate was handy, that would come sailing by as well. I lasted 21 years of this. Over the years the throwing of items stopped, only to be replaced by verbal and mental assaults directed towards me and our sons. I should have divorced her then. My sons and I are so much better off with her living in another city. Im pretty sure they will end up resenting her, as much as she resents her own mother.


----------



## zappy (Jun 7, 2013)

jlc29316 said:


> That was a huge ego booster, just the fact that someone was interested. Based on that, the poon will be waiting on me. Who's poon is a different story.
> 
> Actually two girls asked me out on the same day.


Awesome, 

good to see you happy.....


----------

